# Statistik der LinesOfCode für ein repository erstellen



## PFEdi (11. Jun 2020)

Hi all,

Ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit für ein git/svn repository eine Art Statistik der verschiedenen Lines of Code zu erstellen (und zwar automatisch).
Dabei sollen die Lines of Code für alle möglichen Typen erstellt werden:
Java, jsp, java script, css, xml, xsd, ini, properties, md, yaml, sql, plsql, forms, typescript,Ruby, bash

und diese sollen dann in einem weiterverarbeitbaren Format als Funktion der Zeit (im Repo) in ein csv/xlsx file geschrieben werden.
Als output soll etwas wie folgendes heraus kommen (das man es nachher auch in z.B. Excel weiter verarbeiten kann):


| Name\Date || Revsion XYZ / 2020-05-25 || Revsion XYZ / 2020-01-25 || Revsion XYZ / 2019-12-25 || Revsion XYZ / 2019-10-25 || ... |java1.234.1231.114.123934.123934.123...js  1.234.1231.114.123934.123934.123...XML 1.234.1231.114.123934.123934.123...css 1.234.1231.114.123934.123934.123...jsp 1.234.1231.114.123934.123934.123...... 1.234.1231.114.123934.123934.123...

Die Zeitpunkte sollen entweder vorgegeben werden als:
Zeitpunkt (und es wird die Revision zu dem Zeit Punkt genommen) oder
Einfach als liste von Tags/Revision.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie man dies anstellen kann ohne eben manuell alles zu machen (z.b. Mit IntelliJ IDEA kann man zwar ne Statistik erzeugen .. aber eben nicht automatisch)?


----------



## kneitzel (11. Jun 2020)

http://cloc.sourceforge.net/ wäre ein Tool, das Auswertungen machen kann.

Eine Automatisierung sollte mit einfachen Scripten gehen, regelmäßig aufrufen geht mit einem beliebigen Scheduler.

Aber es gibt auch noch mehr Tools - die Seite oben nennt auch noch mehr. Google wird bestimmt auch noch einiges liefern ...


----------

